# The need for overseas skilled workers in Australia set to continue for years



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Demand for skilled overseas workers in Australia is likely to continue for many years to come, according to a new survey. Businesses believe that the chronic shortage of skilled workers is a permanent feature of the country's economic landscape, the fourth annual Skilled Migration Survey from accountants KPMG shows. Some 60% highlighted the shortage and [...]

Click to read the full news article: The need for overseas skilled workers in Australia set to continue for years...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

